# Visa Subclass 600 current processing time



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I have already applied for my parent's visa application through my Immi account.
The visa subclass is visitor visa ( 600)
Their travel exemption output came out and it was positive. 
All the documents are submitted, now the status is " Further Assessment (8 months-16 months)".
Does anybody know how long will it take in the current situation provided that Australia has opened borders ? 
I am an Australian Citizen.


----------



## scy090800 (Nov 12, 2021)

upload the positive exemption out through your immi account, I guess your parents will receive their visas in less than two weeks.


----------



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

scy090800 said:


> upload the positive exemption out through your immi account, I guess your parents will receive their visas in less than two weeks.


Yes. i have already uploaded their positive exemption outcome in the Immi account. Finger Cross


----------



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

scy090800 said:


> upload the positive exemption out through your immi account, I guess your parents will receive their visas in less than two weeks.


I already got my mother's visa yesterday but I have not received my father's visa although I applied their application together. very weird. 
My father has a different passport this time than when he had when he was here a few years ago. We did not notice that the DOB in his current passport is different than what he had in his previous passport. We were shocked. I applied with his current passport and new DOB and have explained everything on the document to Visa Office. Do you think, this could put my father at a disadvantaged stage?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Samaya54 said:


> I already got my mother's visa yesterday but I have not received my father's visa although I applied their application together. very weird.
> My father has a different passport this time than when he had when he was here a few years ago. We did not notice that the DOB in his current passport is different than what he had in his previous passport. We were shocked. I applied with his current passport and new DOB and have explained everything on the document to Visa Office. Do you think, this could put my father at a disadvantaged stage?


If the date was wrong due to a typo and has been corrected since, then it should not be an issue
But if the date of birth has been changed since the last passport, then it does raise question marks 
Cheers


----------



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

NB said:


> If the date was wrong due to a typo and has been corrected since, then it should not be an issue
> But if the date of birth has been changed since the last passport, then it does raise question marks


It's too late to call it a typo. It's already been 4/5 years since he has possession of this new passport with a new Date of Birth. My father definitely did a blunder mistake by not checking or overlooking it. He has already traveled few countries with this new passport such as China, Thailand, etc. Never had a problem, probably why he never had to notice this. His old DOB was 1963 July 28 and his new DOB in his new passport is 1963 Nov 09. He did not have any issue with Biometric and medical examination because of this new DOB while doing this application. Besides this, I did not want to lie on the application ( although Passport no. and DOB is different this time than when he came 7/8 years ago). I have made the necessary documents from District Administration Office by stating that both the DOB refers to the same person. 
I know my father could have corrected it a long time ago, but what happened, happened. Hence, I wrote a letter to Visa Office that any documents, evidence they need, we are ready to provide. 
Very bizarre case. Finger cross.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Samaya54 said:


> It's too late to call it a typo. It's already been 4/5 years since he has possession of this new passport with a new Date of Birth. My father definitely did a blunder mistake by not checking or overlooking it. He has already traveled few countries with this new passport such as China, Thailand, etc. Never had a problem, probably why he never had to notice this. His old DOB was 1963 July 28 and his new DOB in his new passport is 1963 Nov 09. He did not have any issue with Biometric and medical examination because of this new DOB while doing this application. Besides this, I did not want to lie on the application ( although Passport no. and DOB is different this time than when he came 7/8 years ago). I have made the necessary documents from District Administration Office by stating that both the DOB refers to the same person.
> I know my father could have corrected it a long time ago, but what happened, happened. Hence, I wrote a letter to Visa Office that any documents, evidence they need, we are ready to provide.
> Very bizarre case. Finger cross.


How can a person have 2 dates of birth is beyond me
More bizarre is the fact that a government agency is certifying that both the dates of birth are of the same person 
Anyways, do let us know how the application moves ahead
Cheers


----------



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

NB said:


> Anyways, do let us know how the application moves ahead


The application status is saying: "Action required : Arrange Biometric collection". He has already done this. 
Do you think they have not received his Biometric ? I believe this status should have gone, if they had received his Biometric status,right?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Samaya54 said:


> The application status is saying: "Action required : Arrange Biometric collection". He has already done this.
> Do you think they have not received his Biometric ? I believe this status should have gone, if they had received his Biometric status,right?


When was the biometrics provided? May take a while to reflect in Immiaccount.


----------



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> When was the biometrics provided? Maye take a while to reflect in Immiaccount.


It was done on 09/12/2021. My mom and dad did it on the same day. To be on the safe side, I have attached the VFS Biometric Receipt/document on both of theirs applications. 
"May take a while to reflect in Immiaccount" : Does this mean they may not have received his Biometric yet? Is it possible that they would have received my mom's and not my dad's although they were done on the same day?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Samaya54 said:


> It was done on 09/12/2021. My mom and dad did it on the same day. To be on the safe side, I have attached the VFS Biometric Receipt/document on both of theirs applications.
> "May take a while to reflect in Immiaccount" : Does this mean they may not have received his Biometric yet? Is it possible that they would have received my mom's and not my dad's although they were done on the same day?


Don't overthink and give it a few days.
Moreover, holiday season is kicking in here and workforce is pretty thin wherever you look, so delays are a given.


----------



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> Don't overthink and give it a few days.
> Moreover, holiday season is kicking in here and workforce is pretty thin wherever you look, so delays are a given.


Been a while, still no outcomes. I also contacted to Australian Immigration and got response from Client Service New Delhi AHC. Following is their response. 

*Dear Client,*
_* 
Thankyou for contacting the Department of Home Affairs.

Please be informed that, the application mentioned by you are still under process at the Australian High Commission. Visa application are assessed in the order they are received by Australian High Commission.

To know the current average processing time, please refer the given link:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-timesYour application is under active consideration and the authorised recipient will be notified when the application has been finalised.
*_
*I hope this information will assist.*

Has anyone got a quicker response since they have said such statement ?


----------



## ravioli85 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey Samaya,

What is the timeline/details of your parent's visa application? i.e. 
Country of passport
Date of submission
Length of stay requested and if required medicals- if yes when was medical completed
Visa grant date for your mother ( I know you are still waiting for your father's visa)

I applied for my mother's visa online on 28/11/21 and she completed medicals on 9/12 which has been cleared, however since then there has been no update and the application is still showing as "received". I had applied for the travel exemption after applying for the visa which was approved and uploaded on immi website the following day of applying for the visa but doesn't seem like it has made any difference in processing of the application.

Anyone else who can jump in to provide the timeline of their parents (Indian passports) visa application who recently applied and had the visa granted.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

ravioli85 said:


> Hey Samaya,
> 
> What is the timeline/details of your parent's visa application? i.e.
> Country of passport
> ...


Hi Ravioli: 
Sorry to hear about your status also. It's very stressful to wait for the decision. 
Country: Nepal, Submission date: 05th Dec 2021, Stay requested; 1 year
Medical requested and completed around 1st week of December. Nothing wrong with the Medical and Biometric ( I think so far). 
My mom and dad went to the Biometrics and Medical appointments together. My mother received within 4 days of application submissions and all these appointments. 
My father's case looks like has become complicated because of his DOB issue but I thought they would request something to prove the issue. 
No any response. You already saw the message I received from them that was around last week of December last year. 
Hoping for the result. Mine's status is Further Assessment.


----------



## ravioli85 (Jan 10, 2022)

Samaya54 said:


> Hi Ravioli:
> Sorry to hear about your status also. It's very stressful to wait for the decision.
> Country: Nepal, Submission date: 05th Dec 2021, Stay requested; 1 year
> Medical requested and completed around 1st week of December. Nothing wrong with the Medical and Biometric ( I think so far).
> ...


Thanks for your prompt reply! I have now submitted an online enquiry myself as I had submitted the application a week prior to your parents and it doesn't seem like there has been any movement. She is due to fly on the 23/1 so hoping they issue the visa before that as she would need to undergo COVID test 72hrs prior to boarding the plane. Least to say this pandemic and separation from family has been stressful enough and waiting for the decision on visa now has only added to the stress but I guess we can only do what we can and wait. Good luck with your dad's visa application and let us know how it goes. All the best


----------



## ravioli85 (Jan 10, 2022)

Samaya54 said:


> Hi Ravioli:
> Sorry to hear about your status also. It's very stressful to wait for the decision.
> Country: Nepal, Submission date: 05th Dec 2021, Stay requested; 1 year
> Medical requested and completed around 1st week of December. Nothing wrong with the Medical and Biometric ( I think so far).
> ...


Sorry Samaya I forgot to ask! Did you submit proof of COVID vaccine certificate along with the visa application?


----------



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

ravioli85 said:


> Sorry Samaya I forgot to ask! Did you submit proof of COVID vaccine certificate along with the visa application?


Hi Ravioli, 
Yes, I have submitted everything, including the COVID vaccine certificate. 
One thing I don't understand is why is it showing :
Actions required

Arrange biometrics collection
The biometric has already been done and submitted.
Let me know what reply they do when you query them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Samaya54 said:


> Hi Ravioli,
> Yes, I have submitted everything, including the COVID vaccine certificate.
> One thing I don't understand is why is it showing :
> Actions required
> ...


There is heavy delay from the agency side in uploading medicals and biometric reports
So till DHA actually receives the biometrics, it will continue to show that
Cheers


----------



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

NB said:


> There is heavy delay from the agency side in uploading medicals and biometric reports
> So till DHA actually receives the biometrics, it will continue to show that
> Cheers


Hi NB, that is understandable but when two persons do the medical test and Biometric test at the same time ( same day and same place, one after another one), the chances of uploading their documents at separate times should be very minimal, isn't that right?Especially when a goup ID is created and under the same family member. However, I see this message right after Login is successful on my immi account: 








Not sure what does this mean.
Only one thing is not submitted under Recommendation Section :









I am going to make one normal word document and write something about it. Never had to upload document for this section before, though. 
Any comments are highly appreciated .


----------



## nishant_1793 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello Guys,

I want to apply visitor visa for my wife. We both are currently in India and want to travel together to Australia. I am a permanant residence of Australia. 

Can anyone please advise on following,

Which category of visitor visa should I apply for my partner, tourist stream or family sponsored stream.?
What are the current processing times.?
She wants to spend some time with me and travel around as we recently got married, will that be a good reason to show.?
Is there any harm on applying partner visa while on visitor in Australia.?

Any help on above will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have already uploaded the docs and paid. Do i need to press below and confirm ? 
Please help on this.
PS- Bio metrics next week


----------



## ravioli85 (Jan 10, 2022)

Thought I would update the thread that my mother's visa have been finally granted today  

Timeline/Details: Passport- Indian
Date of lodgment: 28/11/21 (exemption applied the same day and approved the following day which was subsequently uploaded online with the application)
Medicals: 9/12/21 (It took them around 10days to actually upload the results from what I could gather due to backlog) 
Visa granted: 14/1/22 with a 3 year validity and stay of upto 12 months per visit (no more than 12months in 18month period)

I hope now that the rest of the process including getting on the plane and finally arriving here goes smoothly.

@Samaya54 any update on your dads application?

Good luck everyone who has and/or trying to apply for the visa.


----------



## Samaya54 (Feb 26, 2016)

ravioli85 said:


> Thought I would update the thread that my mother's visa have been finally granted today
> 
> Timeline/Details: Passport- Indian
> Date of lodgment: 28/11/21 (exemption applied the same day and approved the following day which was subsequently uploaded online with the application)
> ...


Hi Ravioli,
That is so good news. Happy for you. Congratulations that you are going to meet your mother. 

I have not received any updates but I have emailed them as an inquiry. Hopefully, this will make some difference. 
You had said, you going to email/inquiry about mother's application, did you do that? or did she get visa without any inquiry?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravioli85 said:


> Thought I would update the thread that my mother's visa have been finally granted today
> 
> Timeline/Details: Passport- Indian
> Date of lodgment: 28/11/21 (exemption applied the same day and approved the following day which was subsequently uploaded online with the application)
> ...


Has she visited Australia earlier also ?
Cheers


----------



## ravioli85 (Jan 10, 2022)

Samaya54 said:


> Hi Ravioli,
> That is so good news. Happy for you. Congratulations that you are going to meet your mother.
> 
> I have not received any updates but I have emailed them as an inquiry. Hopefully, this will make some difference.
> You had said, you going to email/inquiry about mother's application, did you do that? or did she get visa without any inquiry?


Hey Samaya,

Thanks a lot. Yes I filled out a form to contact AHC in New Delhi as well as a feedback form on Immi website, however I haven't received any response yet. I am hoping that my inquiry triggered someone to have a look at her application and subsequently process it. It is definitely worth giving it a try. I would also encourage you to join FB group called parents are immediate family if you are on Facebook. There are heaps of people/examples where you might be able to get some more info or you can put up a post explaining your dad's situation and see if someone can help or share their story which could be useful. Good luck and fingers crossed for your dad's application!

@NB Yes that is correct, she has visited Aus previously.


----------



## Zaw (Jan 4, 2022)

Samaya54 said:


> Been a while, still no outcomes. I also contacted to Australian Immigration and got response from Client Service New Delhi AHC. Following is their response.
> 
> *Dear Client,*
> _*
> ...


Hi

What is the Immigration Email address you use to contact? I have been looking for there Email address and I couldn’t find it any where.


----------



## sam2390 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I Have a query applying 600 Visitor Visa for my parents. I am a PR holder
My Father has 2 passports the old passport expired few months back but it has 3 names Mohammed Salim Khan but in the new passport it was updated as Mohammed Salim without khan .. I have used the new passport for the visa processing because the name in new passport is same as my PR visa and Marriage Certificate.
I need to show the previous travel history of my dad for that I need to use old passport pages of my dad in which there is extra last name.

Will I be having any issues when i submit both old and new passport ????

Another Question

My father is retired so I am showing my funds from australia to support them is that acceptable ???

Please guide me from here,thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam2390 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I Have a query applying 600 Visitor Visa for my parents. I am a PR holder
> My Father has 2 passports the old passport expired few months back but it has 3 names Mohammed Salim Khan but in the new passport it was updated as Mohammed Salim without khan .. I have used the new passport for the visa processing because the name in new passport is same as my PR visa and Marriage Certificate.
> ...


In your applications, when asked about your father names, did you show that he was known by 2 names ?
Cheers


----------



## sam2390 (Oct 14, 2017)

NB said:


> In your applications, when asked about your father names, did you show that he was known by 2 names ?
> Cheers


Hi Mate,

Thanks for replying no I have not.

Also 
My father is retired so I am showing my funds from australia to support them is that acceptable ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sam2390 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Thanks for replying no I have not.
> 
> ...


Funds is not an issue as long as he can show some assets in the home country 
The CO just wants to make sure that he will return to the home country after spending time with you 
The small issue can be the missing surname in your fathers passport which you have not declared in the past
Cheers


----------



## sam2390 (Oct 14, 2017)

NB said:


> Funds is not an issue as long as he can show some assets in the home country
> The CO just wants to make sure that he will return to the home country after spending time with you
> The small issue can be the missing surname in your fathers passport which you have not declared in the past
> Cheers


Thanks for the information,

What is your advise on how do I progress further from here .
In his new passport his name is correct .can I show the surname in this new application (Visitor Visa ).
Also is it mandatory to submit the previous travel history ???

Thanks,
Sami Mohammed


----------



## sam2390 (Oct 14, 2017)

sam2390 said:


> Thanks for the information,
> 
> What is your advise on how do I progress further from here .
> In his new passport his name is correct .can I show the surname in this new application (Visitor Visa ).
> ...


Hi Mate,

Can anyone suggest please 
How should I progress from here.


----------



## mariam2711 (11 mo ago)

Samaya54 said:


> Been a while, still no outcomes. I also contacted to Australian Immigration and got response from Client Service New Delhi AHC. Following is their response.
> 
> *Dear Client,*
> _*
> ...


Hey Samaya, just checking if you have received the visa yet. I’m in same situation. My parents did biometrics 3 months ago and still the application says “action required. Arrange biometric collection” We don’t know what to do. It’s quite frustrating.


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

mariam2711 said:


> Hey Samaya, just checking if you have received the visa yet. I’m in same situation. My parents did biometrics 3 months ago and still the application says “action required. Arrange biometric collection” We don’t know what to do. It’s quite frustrating.


Hi! Did you receive any update on your parents visa?
I applied on 23rd Jan and no update since. They have visited twice.
Many of my known friends parents visa have been granted within 7 days being first time visitors. Even they had submitted in February.


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,
I applied Visiting Visa 600 family sponsored stream for my parents, Still waiting. Is there anyone who has similar time line?
Lodge - 29/12/2021
Medicals- 19/01/2022
Biometrics-19/01/2022
Grants - Waiting

Thanks.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi,

Have you received the Visa yet?

Applied on 25th February
Medicals on 17th March


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

chamku said:


> Hi,
> I applied Visiting Visa 600 family sponsored stream for my parents, Still waiting. Is there anyone who has similar time line?
> Lodge - 29/12/2021
> Medicals- 19/01/2022
> ...


Hi,

Have you received the Visa yet?

Applied on 25th February
Medicals on 17th March


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello All, 

Just checking if someone has the latest timelines on visitor visa 600. I have applied for my parents medicals completed during easter holidays. They have visited once before. 

Any recent grant timelines will be helpful. 

Thanks,
Hasan


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi all! My parent's visitor visa was granted on 6th April.

Time line
Applied 23rd Jan
Biometrics 27th Jan
Exemption requested 1st Feb
Exception outcome received 21st feb
Visa grant 6th April

However surprisingly they have been granted only for one year, although they have visited twice and my father's previous visa was a 3 year one.😐


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> Hi all! My parent's visitor visa was granted on 6th April.
> 
> Time line
> Applied 23rd Jan
> ...


Which stream did you apply ?
Family sponsored?
Cheers


----------



## nimkaran (Jan 27, 2021)

NB said:


> Which stream did you apply ?
> Family sponsored?
> Cheers


No. Tourist.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimkaran said:


> No. Tourist.


Tourist visa, the chances of getting 3 years is low even for repeat 
In family sponsored for repeat applicants it’s easy
Cheers


----------



## rama.6999 (9 mo ago)

NB said:


> Tourist visa, the chances of getting 3 years is low even for repeat
> In family sponsored for repeat applicants it’s easy
> Cheers


Hi @NB , I have applied visa subclass 600(Family sponsored) for my in-laws, dates are as follows:

Applied on 23-Feb-2022
Medicals results uploaded on 21-Mar-2022
Visa application status shows as "Received"

I see that you are quite active in your responses, have you come across similar case as mine, but who got visa ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rama.6999 said:


> Hi @NB , I have applied visa subclass 600(Family sponsored) for my in-laws, dates are as follows:
> 
> Applied on 23-Feb-2022
> Medicals results uploaded on 21-Mar-2022
> ...


I don’t track individual grants
It’s a futile exercise as each case is unique and you can’t juxtapose someone else’s timeline on yours
Even couples can have a very different processing times which I have personally come across recently
The husband got it in a month and wife after 3 months 
Cheers


----------



## amila_au (May 21, 2013)

Hi everyone

probably a common question that’s been asked before but I will ask none the less for peace of mind! 

Visitor visa (tourist) for my father applied for on 22 Jan 2022
Biometrics done on 3rd feb
Mimi account status: “further assessment”
Immi account shows biometrics have not been provided yet. I understand this is a glitch in the system. 

been over 3 months since the application date. Is this timeframe acceptable? Is there anything else that can be done to expedite the process?
Thank you!


----------



## Sangit (9 mo ago)

Have you got your visa yet. Please reply.
I applied for my mom. On 8th March, biomatric is done a week after. Status shows further assessment.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

nimkaran said:


> Hi all! My parent's visitor visa was granted on 6th April.
> 
> Time line
> Applied 23rd Jan
> ...


When you applied for visitor visa for your parents again, were they asked to do medicals?


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi all,

I am trying to figure out which type of visitor visa should I apply for my parents - tourist stream of sponsored stream.

I was checking out the sponsored stream (I do have PR) and apparently I would need to pay a bond between 5-15K per parent. For 2 people + a sibling, I am looking at potentially 45K bond - don't have that much money! So is it better to apply for tourist stream?

What's the benefit of sponsored stream over tourist stream or vice versa?

Any help will be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seeker10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to figure out which type of visitor visa should I apply for my parents - tourist stream of sponsored stream.
> 
> ...


They rarely ask for bond in case of family tourist visa
Chances of getting longer validity visa is higher in case of family sponsored 
Cheers


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> They rarely ask for bond in case of family tourist visa
> Chances of getting longer validity visa is higher in case of family sponsored
> Cheers


Thanks mate. Just curious to understand what's the case in which they do ask for bond money? Do you have any stories that you might have come across earlier?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seeker10 said:


> Thanks mate. Just curious to understand what's the case in which they do ask for bond money? Do you have any stories that you might have come across earlier?


I have not heard of any case
Cheers


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi, I am a Permanent Resident and applied for visitor visa 600 for my parents.

My mother’s visa is granted while my father’s visa status is in Initial Assessment still.

His medical been through Bupa Medical services checks and now the status is coming as Health Clearance Provided- no action required.









This is the first time their Visa has been applied for.

Health assessments have been updated a week ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hi, I am a Permanent Resident and applied for visitor visa 600 for my parents.
> 
> My mother’s visa is granted while my father’s visa status is in Initial Assessment still.
> 
> ...


Is there a question?
Cheers


----------



## pmal (8 mo ago)

Hi All,
My sister her husband and her son(8 years) applied for 600 visa under tourism stream, they both got the visa in 2 weeks but my nephew did not get it yet, its been 30 days today.
Can someone please share their experiences on child visitor visa timelines.
They have booked the ticket for 11th June 2022 and already attached to application 
Date applied visa - 09-04-2022

Thanks for your help


----------



## luk11166 (8 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm a PR in Australia and my wife applied for visa 600 (family sponsored stream) on the 28th of January. The status is still 'Received' since the 31st of January after we had done the medical checkup.
I have spoken to the Immi via the phone but the agent on the other end of the line couldn't do anything other than advise me to write a cover letter to support the application. I'm looking for more information on how to do the cover letter properly. Has anyone here ever done that (writing cover letter for tourist visa)? If so, any information is greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm a PR in Australia and have applied SC600 (Tourist) for my 1 year old son who was born outside Australia.

Lodge - 1 Apr 2022
Medicals- 11 Apr 2022
Biometrics-N/A
Grant - 10 May 2022

Note: I have applied for 1 year, but received for 3 years, multiple entry with a condition of max of 1 year stay in 18 months.


----------



## francescodimartino (8 mo ago)

hasn01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just checking if someone has the latest timelines on visitor visa 600. I have applied for my parents medicals completed during easter holidays. They have visited once before.
> 
> ...


Yes, they recently updated their website on May 2, the processing times are as following:

25% of applications: Less than 1 Day
50% of applications: 6 Days
75% of applications: 26 Days
90% of applications: 37 Days


----------



## francescodimartino (8 mo ago)

This is my current timeline… I’ve been waiting since February 23 approximately

Lodged application: February 10
Biometrics: February 15
Health examination: February 18
Received health examination results: February 23
Granted: Not yet 


Does anyone know when I could possibly receive news? they’ve recently updated their processing times timeline.


----------



## pmal (8 mo ago)

francescodimartino said:


> Yes, they recently updated their website on May 2, the processing times are as following:
> 
> 25% of applications: Less than 1 Day
> 50% of applications: 6 Days
> ...


My sister along with her husband and kid(8 year) have applied for short term visa hence no medicals were required and its been more than 1 month already so now worried, hopefully as per immigration website 90% application are processing in 37 days so next week it might come for my nephew


----------



## francescodimartino (8 mo ago)

pmal said:


> My sister along with her husband and kid(8 year) have applied for short term visa hence no medicals were required and its been more than 1 month already so now worried, hopefully as per immigration website 90% application are processing in 37 days so next week it might come for my nephew


I hope so.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Is there a question?
> Cheers


This visa is Granted. You may ignore this request NB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmal (8 mo ago)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> This visa is Granted. You may ignore this request NB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long you had to wait after medicals, I am waiting for my aunt as well. 
Visa applied : 2nd Apr
Medicals : 28 Apr


----------



## moody889 (Nov 10, 2021)

Applied for my mothers Visitor Short Stay 600 visa
Application Submitted: 08 March 2022
Health & Biometrics done: 25th March 2022

Status: Further Assessment

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

pmal said:


> How long you had to wait after medicals, I am waiting for my aunt as well.
> Visa applied : 2nd Apr
> Medicals : 28 Apr


Maximum 2-3 weeks. Visa application date was in November 2021. Medicals were done in April 2022


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2195 (8 mo ago)

Hi All,

I'm going to apply subclass 600 visa(Tourist stream)-3 Months. Please check if my below documents are sufficient to get the Grant. I'm traveling first time so want to check my eligibility.


Bank account statement (showing 9k-10k AUD balance).
Credit card statement (Limit of 3k AUD).
Currently working for big international consultancy firm(Proof of employment letter, Payslips, Any Tax document).
Invitation letter from my elder brother who is a Permanent resident of Australia. (I'll be going to stay with him).
National Identity Card.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

rj2195 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going to apply subclass 600 visa(Tourist stream)-3 Months. Please check if my below documents are sufficient to get the Grant. I'm traveling first time so want to check my eligibility.
> 
> ...


I applied for my parents, only docs I supplied were their passports, Aadhar card, Voter ID card.
I am an Australian PR, I provided my passport only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rj2195 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going to apply subclass 600 visa(Tourist stream)-3 Months. Please check if my below documents are sufficient to get the Grant. I'm traveling first time so want to check my eligibility.
> 
> ...


Add a letter from your employer giving you the leave
Also any major assets you have 
Cheers


----------



## rj2195 (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> Add a letter from your employer giving you the leave
> Also any major assets you have
> Cheers


Thanks @NB for reply.

Please let me know is it necessary to get the letter for leave when we are not sure about the VISA timelines. But I'm already putting my company letter,Payslips as proof of employment with them. I can understand this requirement of support documents that I will be going to return to my home country.

I don't have any assets and can show a bank account and credit card only.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Has any one received a 600 sponsored visa yet? We applied 8th of March and still no response.


----------



## tcar (7 mo ago)

I applied for my brother and his family (600 - Family Sponsored) on Feb 10 2022.

Until now the status is 'RECEIVED'.

Anyone applied and approved?


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

ravioli85 said:


> Thought I would update the thread that my mother's visa have been finally granted today
> 
> Timeline/Details: Passport- Indian
> Date of lodgment: 28/11/21 (exemption applied the same day and approved the following day which was subsequently uploaded online with the application)
> ...


Hi mate,
was it subclass 600 that you got 3 years validity of the visa? And if yes, do we need to explain why we want 3 years visa validity or we automatically will get 3 years validity as they are parents? 

Thanks


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

tcar said:


> I applied for my brother and his family (600 - Family Sponsored) on Feb 10 2022.
> 
> Until now the status is 'RECEIVED'.
> 
> Anyone applied and approved?


That long?! seems strange. Have you tried contacting them ?


----------



## moody889 (Nov 10, 2021)

xmilanx said:


> That long?! seems strange. Have you tried contacting them ?


Is there another electronic way of contacting them?
I have tried to do it through the immi application to no avail and they seem too busy to pick up the phone.


----------



## PhoeniX1989 (7 mo ago)

Hi guys,

Applied 12/3/22 (Family Sponsored)
Status: Received.

Are there still people who applied in February and don't have a decision yet?

Thanks


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

PhoeniX1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Applied 12/3/22 (Family Sponsored)
> Status: Received.
> ...


Hi Phoenix,

I applied for my partner to come on sponsored family visitor on 8th of March, still have had no response.


----------



## PhoeniX1989 (7 mo ago)

Ok, thank you, looks like we are in the same boat ..


N.magh said:


> Hi Phoenix,
> 
> I applied for my partner to come on sponsored family visitor on 8th of March, still have had no response.


Ok, thank you. Looks like we are in the same boat.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

PhoeniX1989 said:


> Ok, thank you, looks like we are in the same boat ..
> 
> 
> Ok, thank you. Looks like we are in the same boat.


Yeh its just a waiting game I guess, the prime minister seems to have visa back log front of mind, hopefully we wont be waiting too much longer.


----------



## sahilseth (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey NB,

I have applied for my parents visa short stay 3 months on April 27th 2022, and got granted for my mother on May 23rd, 2022 and still awaiting for my father as of today with same status as Received. Just wondering if you put some insight into this or wait is the only option, they both also got tourist visa in 2018 expired in 2021 before.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ash0488 (7 mo ago)

sahilseth said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I have applied for my parents visa short stay 3 months on April 27th 2022, and got granted for my mother on May 23rd, 2022 and still awaiting for my father as of today with same status as Received. Just wondering if you put some insight into this or wait is the only option, they both also got tourist visa in 2018 expired in 2021 before.
> 
> Thanks!!


Pretty much the same case with me, applied for tourist visa for my wife, daughter and mother in law, on the 27th of April. 
Mother in law's visa was granted on the 2nd of May and the status is received for the other 2. Been almost 2 months now. 

Applied as a group application and not sure what's the use of it as well. Does not make any sense whatsoever, have called them multiple times and they don't really care but reply saying "we cant give a status update" only need to wait. 

My frnds sister in law got the visa approved with just passport, and basic documents submitted. no proof of employment or pay slips etc. In my case I have not received any correspondence or any sort of communication back, even after submitting all the relevant documents and more. Its really strange and frustrating to even understand what the process is at the moment.


----------



## sahilseth (Sep 18, 2019)

Ash0488 said:


> Pretty much the same case with me, applied for tourist visa for my wife, daughter and mother in law, on the 27th of April.
> Mother in law's visa was granted on the 2nd of May and the status is received for the other 2. Been almost 2 months now.
> 
> Applied as a group application and not sure what's the use of it as well. Does not make any sense whatsoever, have called them multiple times and they don't really care but reply saying "we cant give a status update" only need to wait.
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate!! I also applied as a group application but not sure for what purpose they are taking in that group ID.
I also tried calling immigration but they don't have any answer with respect to visa applied, they are just for general visa enquiries. So probably lets wait and see when the magic gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## cjdypiangco (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone, Im just pitching in on how delayed their visa processing is my application details are as follows Application date: April 02,2022 Status: Recieved I am due to travel next week on the 2nd of July to attend my bestfriends wedding... I guess I wont be there on time...what tou guys reckon?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cjdypiangco said:


> Hello everyone, Im just pitching in on how delayed their visa processing is my application details are as follows Application date: April 02,2022 Status: Recieved I am due to travel next week on the 2nd of July to attend my bestfriends wedding... I guess I wont be there on time...what tou guys reckon?


It’s quite possible that you will be able to travel
Have you mentioned this marriage in the application?
Cheers


----------



## cjdypiangco (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> It’s quite possible that you will be able to travel
> Have you mentioned this marriage in the application?
> Cheers


Yes...on a number of occasions...I have even sent the invitation as proof. Im still pissing myself and still pondering if I should pack or not...not to mention that there is no way of following this up.


----------



## MENEN (7 mo ago)

Samaya54 said:


> I already got my mother's visa yesterday but I have not received my father's visa although I applied their application together. very weird.
> My father has a different passport this time than when he had when he was here a few years ago. We did not notice that the DOB in his current passport is different than what he had in his previous passport. We were shocked. I applied with his current passport and new DOB and have explained everything on the document to Visa Office. Do you think, this could put my father at a disadvantaged stage?


 Have you received your father's visa ?


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> Add a letter from your employer giving you the leave
> Also any major assets you have
> Cheers


Hi NB, have you ever come across anyone sponsoring their defacto to visit Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

N.magh said:


> Hi NB, have you ever come across anyone sponsoring their defacto to visit Australia?


It’s quite common
Cheers


----------



## sahilseth (Sep 18, 2019)

cjdypiangco said:


> Yes...on a number of occasions...I have even sent the invitation as proof. Im still pissing myself and still pondering if I should pack or not...not to mention that there is no way of following this up.


Hey mate, have you got any update on your visa, I am waiting for my father's visa submitted 27th April.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

sahilseth said:


> Hey mate, have you got any update on your visa, I am waiting for my father's visa submitted 27th April.


Neither have I and submitted 8th of March for my partner


----------



## sahilseth (Sep 18, 2019)

N.magh said:


> Neither have I and submitted 8th of March for my partner


Much frowny at your end, I got my mothers approved on 23rd May though, both the applications were attached to a group, don't know what else they want.


----------



## sahilseth (Sep 18, 2019)

sahilseth said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I have applied for my parents visa short stay 3 months on April 27th 2022, and got granted for my mother on May 23rd, 2022 and still awaiting for my father as of today with same status as Received. Just wondering if you put some insight into this or wait is the only option, they both also got tourist visa in 2018 expired in 2021 before.
> 
> Thanks!!


Hey Guys,

I have got my father's visa approved today after couple of months, applied 27th April 2022.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

sahilseth said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have got my father's visa approved today after couple of months, applied 27th April 2022.


Congratulations!!


----------



## ehsantl (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi all
I’m Australian citizen and I applied for 600 Sponsored Family visa for my parents on 4th June 2022
Biometric requirements are asked and provided straight away. There is no health check requirement in the online application.

Arrival date is set to 1st September 2022 but I need to get their visa finalised as soon as possible to sort out my other arrangements

Do you think, I can expect to hear about the outcome in the next couple of weeks? Based on https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

Can they apply for tourist stream visa as well while waiting? I know my friends family got their tourist visa approved in 7 days

Looking for any feedback. Thanks


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

ehsantl said:


> Hi all
> I’m Australian citizen and I applied for 600 Sponsored Family visa for my parents on 4th June 2022
> Biometric requirements are asked and provided straight away. There is no health check requirement in the online application.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I applied for my defacto partner on the 8th of March and provided biometrics straight away, but no news yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ehsantl said:


> Hi all
> I’m Australian citizen and I applied for 600 Sponsored Family visa for my parents on 4th June 2022
> Biometric requirements are asked and provided straight away. There is no health check requirement in the online application.
> 
> ...


Family sponsored visas 600 generally take longer then tourist stream visas 
If you don’t mind paying the visa fees again for the tourist stream application, go ahead 
Cheers


----------



## ehsantl (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks @NB - yeah it is a shame to pay again but do I need to cancel the other one?

@N.magh that’s awful 😢 you think sponsored visa would be faster as is has a guarantee. Is the status stil *Further assessment*?


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

ehsantl said:


> Thanks @NB - yeah it is a shame to pay again but do I need to cancel the other one?
> 
> @N.magh that’s awful 😢 you think sponsored visa would be faster as is has a guarantee. Is the status stil *Further assessment*?


Mine is showing as Initial Assessment. I believe the immiaccount doesn't show accurate information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ehsantl said:


> Thanks @NB - yeah it is a shame to pay again but do I need to cancel the other one?
> 
> @N.magh that’s awful 😢 you think sponsored visa would be faster as is has a guarantee. Is the status stil *Further assessment*?


You can have both under processing simultaneously or withdraw one after you get a grant
The choice is yours
Just remember that you can’t hold multiple visas
Every new visa will overwrite the previous visa
Cheers


----------



## PhoeniX1989 (7 mo ago)

Hi guys,
Anyone applied in March and had a response yet?

Cheers


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

PhoeniX1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone applied in March and had a response yet?
> 
> Cheers


Applied 8th of March, have done biometrics, no response.


----------



## Brissie (9 mo ago)

I applied for my mother's visa "600 - Tourist Scheme" in May 2022. I called Home Affairs as her visa processing time is more than what is mentioned on Global Visa Processing Timeframe. After a long hold (as usual), their response is so generic that your application will be then in that 10% as is still in progress. 
Is there any other way to get the specific response pertaining to the application? BTW she didn't even ask for the reference# but just the date.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Brissie said:


> I applied for my mother's visa "600 - Tourist Scheme" in May 2022. I called Home Affairs as her visa processing time is more than what is mentioned on Global Visa Processing Timeframe. After a long hold (as usual), their response is so generic that your application will be then in that 10% as is still in progress.
> Is there any other way to get the specific response pertaining to the application? BTW she didn't even ask for the reference# but just the date.


I have been the same, no response from DOHA, and we applied 8th of March. There is no other way to get information from them. I used a Migration Agent hoping they would have some better way of getting updates but that aslso didnt work.


----------



## mehakriaz1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Got my son visa on 21st july.. 600 tourist stream.. applied on 4th july.. was so upset regarding current processing times.. but Alhamdulilah got it on time.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

@NB Hi NB, I currently have a 309 defacto partner visa application for my partner application in through a Migration Agent, now that I am back in Oz I thought I would register us as a defacto, but my MA has said not to do this and to not even get married as it may affect the outcome of our application... What is your opinion?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

N.magh said:


> @NB Hi NB, I currently have a 309 defacto partner visa application for my partner application in through a Migration Agent, now that I am back in Oz I thought I would register us as a defacto, but my MA has said not to do this and to not even get married as it may affect the outcome of our application... What is your opinion?


The migration agent knows best 
Cheers


----------



## ehsantl (Dec 3, 2012)

Today after 50 days since submitting an application for my parents - 600 sponsored - I got a message asking for Form 80 to be filled out for both. Is that a common practice? I thought form 80 is for permanent visas


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ehsantl said:


> Today after 50 days since submitting an application for my parents - 600 sponsored - I got a message asking for Form 80 to be filled out for both. Is that a common practice? I thought form 80 is for permanent visas


It’s not a common practice but you have no option but to jump through the hoops
Cheers


----------



## ehsantl (Dec 3, 2012)

NB said:


> It’s not a common practice but you have no option but to jump through the hoops
> Cheers


that’s what I did 😀 hopefully this update means something positive to come soon


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

ehsantl said:


> that’s what I did 😀 hopefully this update means something positive to come soon


I believe there is lots of new processes in place now with the new government and the fact that DOHA is run by private sector now. Hopefully you will get a good outcome.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

N.magh said:


> I believe there is lots of new processes in place now with the new government and the fact that DOHA is run by private sector now. Hopefully you will get a good outcome.


From where have you heard that Doha is privatised ?
Cheers


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> From where have you heard that Doha is privatised ?
> Cheers


Apologies, word of mouth heard that the call centre and some other sections are privatised to assist with the backlogs. Could just be chinese whispers.


----------



## ehsantl (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok got the 600 visa (sponsored) for parents after 54 days.

things I learnt:
1. Make sure under attachments in your online application, the button saying: I confirm all required attachments are supplied is pressed

2. you can lodge an official complain after passing average waiting time for the visa via https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

(all guess game)



got single entry for 12 months. Was hoping for multi entry but at this point, I don’t really care

good luck to all


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

ehsantl said:


> Ok got the 600 visa (sponsored) for parents after 54 days.
> 
> things I learnt:
> 1. Make sure under attachments in your online application, the button saying: I confirm all required attachments are supplied is pressed
> ...


After numerous times telling my agent that the button for submission of attachments is still showing as not pressed, and today sending your comment to him via a screenshot, my application on my immiaccount is finally showing as further assessment, I guess it some how magically submitted the attachments! Hopefully after 100 business days (yes 100 business days and 142 days in total) we will finally be granted a visa!


----------



## Max.s (5 mo ago)

Been waiting for my partner's visitor visa 600 (family sponsor) for 125 calendar days! "I confirm all required attachments are supplied" was pressed right after the application was submitted!


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Max.s said:


> Been waiting for my partner's visitor visa 600 (family sponsor) for 125 calendar days! "I confirm all required attachments are supplied" was pressed right after the application was submitted!


Defacto partner? What documents did you supply to prove your relationship if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Max.s (5 mo ago)

N.magh said:


> Defacto partner? What documents did you supply to prove your relationship if you don't mind me asking?


I am married. Marriage certificate and Statutory Declaration to prove the relationship.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Max.s said:


> I am married. Marriage certificate and Statutory Declaration to prove the relationship.


oh ok, your's is a no brainer, just a waiting game.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Hi all, has anyone received any response to their visa applications?


----------



## rclaire (5 mo ago)

ehsantl said:


> Ok got the 600 visa (sponsored) for parents after 54 days. things I learnt: 1. Make sure under attachments in your online application, the button saying: I confirm all required attachments are supplied is pressed 2. you can lodge an official complain after passing average waiting time for the visa via https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions (all guess game) got single entry for 12 months. Was hoping for multi entry but at this point, I don’t really care good luck to all


 Hey, do you have more detailed info about where this button is? I don't see it anywhere on IMMI account. Is it just during application stage or? Thanks!


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

rclaire said:


> Hey, do you have more detailed info about where this button is? I don't see it anywhere on IMMI account. Is it just during application stage or? Thanks!


Hi, It's right down the bottom of where you attach documents


----------



## rclaire (5 mo ago)

N.magh said:


> Hi, It's right down the bottom of where you attach documents


Yeah that's where I am looking for it, but there's nothing. All my documents are marked as recieved and I can also see them attached when I download my application in PDF, so I hope it's done properly...

Applied on the 25th of April 22, till this moment the status "recieved" hasn't changed. Ooof.


----------



## khushboogupta13 (5 mo ago)

Hi all, 

I applied for the visitor visa 600 (3months) for both my parents on 14th July. I am an Australian citizen. My mothers visa got granted on 16th July. However my fathers visa is still pending. The status hasn't changed since "Received". I am wondering if there is a way to contact or follow up with them once the timeline passes (37 days in most cases). My parents have visited Australia before as well and I was hoping this time it would be a quick process. But doesn't seem like it.


----------



## khushboogupta13 (5 mo ago)

sahilseth said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> I have applied for my parents visa short stay 3 months on April 27th 2022, and got granted for my mother on May 23rd, 2022 and still awaiting for my father as of today with same status as Received. Just wondering if you put some insight into this or wait is the only option, they both also got tourist visa in 2018 expired in 2021 before.
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi,

I just wanted to check with you if your father got the visa granted and how long it took? I feel I am in a similar boat. Moms visa got granted but my dads visa is still pending. We applied on 14th July. Thanks.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

khushboogupta13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to check with you if your father got the visa granted and how long it took? I feel I am in a similar boat. Moms visa got granted but my dads visa is still pending. We applied on 14th July. Thanks.


FYI, I applied on the 8th of March for my partner and he still hasn't been granted his visa. It's been over 160 days. You can call the Immigration 131 881 number, but unless it has passed the 50day waiting period they wont answer any questions, even still they wont give you an update, they will just put a note on your application.


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

khushboogupta13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for the visitor visa 600 (3months) for both my parents on 14th July. I am an Australian citizen. My mothers visa got granted on 16th July. However my fathers visa is still pending. The status hasn't changed since "Received". I am wondering if there is a way to contact or follow up with them once the timeline passes (37 days in most cases). My parents have visited Australia before as well and I was hoping this time it would be a quick process. But doesn't seem like it.


I have the exact same timeline. Applied 3 month visa for my parents on 14th July to visit me in Sydney for 1.5 months. I am an Australian citizen as well. Mother's visa granted on 16th July but father's visa stuck in "Received" state. No medicals needed and all documents (plus some) uploaded. Called up home affairs and the man on the phone was completely useless. Kept asking if there is a humanitarian reason for the visit. Had to postpone my father's tickets and he is now going to miss the birth of my child and my 71 year old mother has to travel alone. Very disheartening. 600 visa applications for in-laws were all granted within 24 hours as well.


----------



## khushboogupta13 (5 mo ago)

biff said:


> I have the exact same timeline. Applied 3 month visa for my parents on 14th July to visit me in Sydney for 1.5 months. I am an Australian citizen as well. Mother's visa granted on 16th July but father's visa stuck in "Received" state. No medicals needed and all documents (plus some) uploaded. Called up home affairs and the man on the phone was completely useless. Kept asking if there is a humanitarian reason for the visit. Had to postpone my father's tickets and he is now going to miss the birth of my child and my 71 year old mother has to travel alone. Very disheartening.


Oh that's so disappointing. I can totally feel your frustration. I don't understand if there is a backlog, how come they are able to grant visa to one person within few days and leave the other person hanging. (this is a group application). So they should consider that when processing applications. I hope we get the visa granted soon.fingers crossed 🤞. Please let me know if you get yours and I will update here as well if we get ours . Thanks


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

khushboogupta13 said:


> Oh that's so disappointing. I can totally feel your frustration. I don't understand if there is a backlog, how come they are able to grant visa to one person within few days and leave the other person hanging. (this is a group application). So they should consider that when processing applications. I hope we get the visa granted soon.fingers crossed 🤞. Please let me know if you get yours and I will update here as well if we get ours . Thanks


Exactly! What is the point of a group application if one is granted in a day and the other one (with the exact same set of documents) is left hanging for 34 days (and counting). Best of luck to you as well. I will update this thread if I get some good news.


----------



## khushboogupta13 (5 mo ago)

biff said:


> Exactly! What is the point of a group application if one is granted in a day and the other one (with the exact same set of documents) is left hanging for 34 days (and counting). Best of luck to you as well. I will update this thread if I get some good news.


Hi, just wanted to update you, we just got asked for my father's medical examinations today. So we will be doing that now.


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

khushboogupta13 said:


> Hi, just wanted to update you, we just got asked for my father's medical examinations today. So we will be doing that now.


That’s great. The application got moving atleast. Thanks for updating!


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

Just wanted to confirm if we need to calculate the processing times after the date of application or after the date of medicals?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HASH0211 said:


> Just wanted to confirm if we need to calculate the processing times after the date of application or after the date of medicals?


You calculate as you want for your mental satisfaction 
The grant will come in it’s own sweet time and there is nothing you can do about it, no matter how delayed or early it is 
Cheers


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi all, has anyone received any response to their visa applications?


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

HASH0211 said:


> Hi all, has anyone received any response to their visa applications?


No, and my application was put in 8th of March. Biometrics 10th of March.


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

N.magh said:


> No, and my application was put in 8th of March. Biometrics 10th of March.


Make sure to click this button in the documents page..










I've been waiting for almost 3+ months for my parents' sponsored visitor visa ... taking forever.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

OxygenThief said:


> Make sure to click this button in the documents page..
> View attachment 102219
> 
> 
> ...


I have... still waiting since March.


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

I have been waiting for 2 months now for a tourist stream visa for my daughter of 3 years. Wonder what is taking so long.


----------



## Aaradhav (4 mo ago)

moody889 said:


> Applied for my mothers Visitor Short Stay 600 visa
> Application Submitted: 08 March 2022
> Health & Biometrics done: 25th March 2022
> 
> ...


Have you received the visa ?


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Has anyone received their visa yet?


----------



## Aaradhav (4 mo ago)

N.magh said:


> Has anyone received their visa yet?


Not yet . When did u apply ?


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Aaradhav said:


> Not yet . When did u apply ?


 8th of march


----------



## Aaradhav (4 mo ago)

N.magh said:


> 8th of march


Oh no . Have you apply tourist or sponsored stream?


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Aaradhav said:


> Oh no . Have you apply tourist or sponsored stream?


Sponsored


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Aaradhav said:


> Oh no . Have you apply tourist or sponsored stream?


Sponsored


----------



## Aaradhav (4 mo ago)

It’s already passed the standard processing time.. any previous travel history to Australia? Sponsor residency status?


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Aaradhav said:


> It’s already passed the standard processing time.. any previous travel history to Australia? Sponsor residency status?


It's for my partner, he hasn't ever been to Australia but has over 10 Schengen visa's, we also have a partner visa application which we applied for in January.


----------



## Aaradhav (4 mo ago)

Sponsored tourist visa processing time is longer than tourist visa . Have u tried to contact with DOHA regarding your application ? Because it’s already out of the standard global processing time


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Aaradhav said:


> Sponsored tourist visa processing time is longer than tourist visa . Have u tried to contact with DOHA regarding your application ? Because it’s already out of the standard global processing time


I call them weekly. They only put notes on the application to say that I have called. Nothing!


----------



## Aaradhav (4 mo ago)

Oh no . Where is he from ?


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Aaradhav said:


> Oh no . Where is he from ?


Iran


----------



## Aaradhav (4 mo ago)

Ok. Just wait couple of more weeks . Because now their processing is bit faster and they started to clearing visas . Hopefully you will get the outcome this or end of next week . God bless you


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Aaradhav said:


> Ok. Just wait couple of more weeks . Because now their processing is bit faster and they started to clearing visas . Hopefully you will get the outcome this or end of next week . God bless you


Thank you very much, I really appreciate your reassurance


----------



## Aaradhav (4 mo ago)

Thank you 😊. Am also waiting for the outcome of my visa application. She already visited to Australia more than 3 times .


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

khushboogupta13 said:


> Hi, just wanted to update you, we just got asked for my father's medical examinations today. So we will be doing that now.


Quick update - my father's 600 visa has been granted. No additional documents or information had to be uploaded. Applied for the visa on 14th July; granted on 22nd September. So one of the "grouped" application got approved within 24 hours and the other took more than 60 days with the exact same documentation. Oh well. Glad to have received the grant finally.


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

biff said:


> Quick update - my father's 600 visa has been granted. No additional documents or information had to be uploaded. Applied for the visa on 14th July; granted on 22nd September. So one of the "grouped" application got approved within 24 hours and the other took more than 60 days with the exact same documentation. Oh well. Glad to have received the grant finally.


Congrats
was it a tourist stream visa or sponsored?


----------



## biff (Apr 6, 2014)

HASH0211 said:


> Congrats
> was it a tourist stream visa or sponsored?


It was tourist stream.


----------



## Aaradhav (4 mo ago)

Hello 

I have submitted my mum tourist visa application on 1st of September. Biometric on 8th of Sep and medical on 9th of Sep. Still her status is further assessment. She already visited to Australia more than three times . And her last visa was expired 17th of Sep but i lodge the application on 1st of Sep. She is in Sri Lanka now . Because of my medical reason she needs to be here for 6 months to look after my 6 months old baby . Currently I can see the most refusals . She has previous travel history to Australia. Is there any chance to refuse her application? Advise please . Definitely she will go back to her country because my dad is there. 

Strong document attached ..


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

biff said:


> Quick update - my father's 600 visa has been granted. No additional documents or information had to be uploaded. Applied for the visa on 14th July; granted on 22nd September. So one of the "grouped" application got approved within 24 hours and the other took more than 60 days with the exact same documentation. Oh well. Glad to have received the grant finally.


Congrats..!
Applying as a group means nothing to the applicant, but probably it's there just for DHA to know, who else is joining with the applicant.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Guys, does any one know how much time it will take for the eMedical to complete ? My in-laws did the medical (for sponsored family 600 visa) last Friday, but it is still showing "Examinations in progress".


----------



## Aaradhav (4 mo ago)

sometimes it will take time


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi folks, recently applied family sponsored visitor visa for my in laws (with my wife as sponsor) and got the visa grant letter today. 

But I see it is only single entry mentioned in the grant letter (stay of up-to 12 months after the entry and must not arrive after a 6 month date in March) even though it was requested in the application to have multiple entry facility. Is this normal for family sponsored visa applications these days ? And is it multiple entries for tourist stream visa ? please let me know if any one has any experience about this. Thanks

btw, the approval was very quick for this 😀- applied on September 5th, Medical on 16th September , medical marked as completed in the IMMI account on September 24th and got the visa grant letter today.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JK684 said:


> Hi folks, recently applied family sponsored visitor visa for my in laws (with my wife as sponsor) and got the visa grant letter today.
> 
> But I see it is only single entry mentioned in the grant letter (stay of up-to 12 months after the entry and must not arrive after a 6 month date in March) even though it was requested in the application to have multiple entry facility. Is this normal for family sponsored visa applications these days ? And is it multiple entries for tourist stream visa ? please let me know if any one has any experience about this. Thanks
> 
> ...


You can request wha you want, but DHA will give what it wants
It’s very common for those who have not visited Australia earlier
Cheers


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

NB said:


> You can request wha you want, but DHA will give what it wants
> It’s very common for those who have not visited Australia earlier
> Cheers


my friend told me that it was the same case for his parents sponsored visitor visa - single entry with stay upto 12 months, but in his case, he didnt get 6 months validity for the "Must not arrive after" date, it was shorter than that. and same for another guy whom he know as well - single entry sponsored visa only. So it seems this is the practice by DHA / Case Officer's in most of the cases it seems. so all good with that  , was just curious about how it is for other applicants of the same visa. btw, the approval was very quick in my in-laws case - grant letter came just after 20 days from the date of submission.


----------



## Saman1993 (4 mo ago)

Hi All, my mom applied for her tourist visa online on the 28th of August and gave a bio metrics on the 02 September. She applied for a 3 month multiple entry visa. On her immi account, it says initial assessment and no further documents have been requested. She has been to Australia 3 time prior to this and her 3 month visa which was granted for 3 year in 2018 expired in November last year. I am not sure as to why it is taking such a long time as my mum is a frequent visitor.


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Saman1993 said:


> Hi All, my mom applied for her tourist visa online on the 28th of August and gave a bio metrics on the 02 September. She applied for a 3 month multiple entry visa. On her immi account, it says initial assessment and no further documents have been requested. She has been to Australia 3 time prior to this and her 3 month visa which was granted for 3 year in 2018 expired in November last year. I am not sure as to why it is taking such a long time as my mum is a frequent visitor.


Saman jan, it has nothing to do with how many times they have visited. It is the backlog of visa's they currently have and the Australian immigration categorising the applications as per country risk. 
furthermore, please ensure you check the attachments section and that the submit documents button has been clicked.


----------



## Saman1993 (4 mo ago)

N.magh said:


> Saman jan, it has nothing to do with how many times they have visited. It is the backlog of visa's they currently have and the Australian immigration categorising the applications as per country risk.
> furthermore, please ensure you check the attachments section and that the submit documents button has been clicked.


Mate, thanks for your response. I just clicked submit documents and it changed from initial assessment to further assessment. I am not sure why it was the case all these days as she was prompted to give her biometrics.


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

I just got the refusal letters for both of my parents. This is the second time I apply for them to visit me and yet its refused. I am extremely disappointed and angry. This is unfair. 

I'm 27 years old, got PR, my brother is on PR here as well, and my third brother is studying in Monash, my salary is 120k+ ... considering my age and skills, I'm adding insane value to the nation, why do they keep refusing my parents for a simple visit? Is it because I am from Iraq? The refusal is always because "They don't demonstrate genuine visitor conditions"... how in the world can they satisfy these conditions when they're living by themselves and hardly make any income and come from a war-torn country.. the system is so unfair... 😞


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OxygenThief said:


> I just got the refusal letters for both of my parents. This is the second time I apply for them to visit me and yet its refused. I am extremely disappointed and angry. This is unfair.
> 
> I'm 27 years old, got PR, my brother is on PR here as well, and my third brother is studying in Monash, my salary is 120k+ ... considering my age and skills, I'm adding insane value to the nation, why do they keep refusing my parents for a simple visit? Is it because I am from Iraq? The refusal is always because "They don't demonstrate genuine visitor conditions"... how in the world can they satisfy these conditions when they're living by themselves and hardly make any income and come from a war-torn country.. the system is so unfair... 😞


Seeing from the point of view of DHA, there is a very high probability of your parents staying back in Australia after applying for asylum if they get a visa to enter Australia 
Contact your local MP
He maybe able to help
Cheers


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I got my daughter's visit visa approved today.
applied on 16th July
and granted today
visitor subclass 600 (tourist stream)


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

My partners visa got approved today, applied 8th of March and visa granted today (sponsored family visitor visa).


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

@NB my partners visitor visa was granted, with a 3 month only stay... how to we go about getting an extension or re applying? do we have to go back to our home country or can we just go to a country near by and apply for another visitor visa? (assuming our partner visa isnt granted by then.)


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

N.magh said:


> @NB my partners visitor visa was granted, with a 3 month only stay... how to we go about getting an extension or re applying? do we have to go back to our home country or can we just go to a country near by and apply for another visitor visa? (assuming our partner visa isnt granted by then.)


You cannot extend a visitor visa, but I can see two probable options

If it has multiple entries, your partner is better off going somewhere and entering again.
Alternately if your visa conditions permit, you can apply for another Subclass 600 from onshore (make sure you apply for "*8503 - No Further stay*" condition waiver) and stay here on bridging visa until that visa is granted. This is, provided the visa doesn't have condition *8531 - Must leave before visa expiry*, which cannot be waived


----------



## OxygenThief (Aug 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Seeing from the point of view of DHA, there is a very high probability of your parents staying back in Australia after applying for asylum if they get a visa to enter Australia
> Contact your local MP
> He maybe able to help
> Cheers


Thanks NB.. I will fight for it.


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello guys I need a little help
I am booking the tickets to sydney
we are family of four. we all have 190 visa except for my younger daughter who was born after the 190 visa grant.
I have just arranged tourist stream 600 visa for my younger daughter with an intention to apply child 802 shore visa.
Now since my younger daughter has a visitor visa, do i need to book return ticket for her? or will the airline allow one way ticket holder to board the flight?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HASH0211 said:


> Hello guys I need a little help
> I am booking the tickets to sydney
> we are family of four. we all have 190 visa except for my younger daughter who was born after the 190 visa grant.
> I have just arranged tourist stream 600 visa for my younger daughter with an intention to apply child 802 shore visa.
> Now since my younger daughter has a visitor visa, do i need to book return ticket for her? or will the airline allow one way ticket holder to board the flight?


What’s the validity of the child’s visa ?
Have you checked the conditions on the visa ?
Cheers


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

NB said:


> What’s the validity of the child’s visa ?
> Have you checked the conditions on the visa ?
> Cheers


6months stay multiple entries for 1 year
no "no further stay" and "must leave before visa expire" condition


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HASH0211 said:


> 6months stay multiple entries for 1 year
> no "no further stay" and "must leave before visa expire" condition


I think you are safe
Just check with the airlines once and if possible try to get it in writing
Cheers


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

NB said:


> I think you are safe
> Just check with the airlines once and if possible try to get it in writing
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## em_su (3 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

Do you know if the visa processing time for visa 600 (Tourist) has reduced? I am wanting to have my father here. I am going through lot of stress at the moment and want to have my family with me. He applied for visa on 8/10 and doing his biometrics on 14/10.

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

em_su said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Do you know if the visa processing time for visa 600 (Tourist) has reduced? I am wanting to have my father here. I am going through lot of stress at the moment and want to have my family with me. He applied for visa on 8/10 and doing his biometrics on 14/10.
> 
> Thanks


While my sympathies are with you, if I may ask, is your Father above 70? If he is, then it will not be a quick one, but if he is below 70 and has travel history to Australia, then the processing will be quicker.

All the best..!


----------



## em_su (3 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> While my sympathies are with you, if I may ask, is your Father above 70? If he is, then it will not be a quick one, but if he is below 70 and has travel history to Australia, then the processing will be quicker.
> 
> All the best..!


Thank you for your reply. No, he is below 70 and has a good travel history (Australia, Europe etc.) Would it be better to attach a letter from my GP to the visa request?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

em_su said:


> Thank you for your reply. No, he is below 70 and has a good travel history (Australia, Europe etc.) Would it be better to attach a letter from my GP to the visa request?


No need.
If you have requested for his stay to be longer than 3 months, they will ask him to go through medicals anyways. If it is for short stay, there is no requirement to have medicals and the grant will be quicker.

All the best..!


----------



## em_su (3 mo ago)

fugitive_4u said:


> No need.
> If you have requested for his stay to be longer than 3 months, they will ask him to go through medicals anyways. If it is for short stay, there is no requirement to have medicals and the grant will be quicker.
> 
> All the best..!


Thank you


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Hi All, My partner has been granted a 3 month sponsored visitor visa with no further stay, (we also have a partner 309 application in process). There is currently major civil unrest in Iran and would like to know if there is a possibility of requesting the 3 month to be extended to a longer stay and/or the no further stay to be lifted?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

N.magh said:


> Hi All, My partner has been granted a 3 month sponsored visitor visa with no further stay, (we also have a partner 309 application in process). There is currently major civil unrest in Iran and would like to know if there is a possibility of requesting the 3 month to be extended to a longer stay and/or the no further stay to be lifted?


There is a high chance
It’s worth trying 
Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

N.magh said:


> Hi All, My partner has been granted a 3 month sponsored visitor visa with no further stay, (we also have a partner 309 application in process). There is currently major civil unrest in Iran and would like to know if there is a possibility of requesting the 3 month to be extended to a longer stay and/or the no further stay to be lifted?


Firstly, Under no circumstances, your partners Visitors Visa will be extended beyond 3 months.

Can you clarify what conditions have been imposed? Is it 8503 and 8531? or just the former?
Either ways, I suggest you do the following


Request for "No Further Stay" waiver
Apply for BVA, since SC309 is already in progress. Once this is granted, your partner can stay until a visa decision is made on SC309.

All the best..!


----------



## em_su (3 mo ago)

Hi all, my father did his biometric last week but the status still says Initial assessment for visa 600 on Immiaccount. Shouldn't the status be changing to further assessment?


----------



## adnanfarooq84 (Jun 6, 2018)

em_su said:


> Hi all, my father did his biometric last week but the status still says Initial assessment for visa 600 on Immiaccount. Shouldn't the status be changing to further assessment?


Hi.. 
If no additional information required e.g. Health check etc.. then please navigate to attach documents section and click submit button. Click of submit button will progress the status to 'Further Assessment' 

Similar discussion is available at page#9 of this thread 








Visa Subclass 600 current processing time


You can request wha you want, but DHA will give what it wants It’s very common for those who have not visited Australia earlier Cheers my friend told me that it was the same case for his parents sponsored visitor visa - single entry with stay upto 12 months, but in his case, he didnt get 6...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Globetrotter87 (3 mo ago)

I applied for subclass 600 recently. I’m an Indian citizen living in the US. Is biometrics mandatory for my application? Will they request me to submit them or is there a link that I need to schedule for biometrics by myself?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Globetrotter87 said:


> I applied for subclass 600 recently. I’m an Indian citizen living in the US. Is biometrics mandatory for my application? Will they request me to submit them or is there a link that I need to schedule for biometrics by myself?


If you have already submitted the application, then check your dashboard 
It would show all pending actions
Cheers


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi guys

A few months ago my brother's visitor visa was refused. The reason was general "not satisfying". Now I want to apply for a visitor visa for his whole family. 

Do I need to submit his refusal letter as well when submitting applications? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> A few months ago my brother's visitor visa was refused. The reason was general "not satisfying". Now I want to apply for a visitor visa for his whole family.
> 
> ...


I don’t understand what you mean by you will be applying for your entire brothers family
They will have to apply on their own, you can only sponsor
Your brother, if he is applying again, will have to give the details of the refusal.
It doesn’t affect any other family member if they were not part of the application 
Cheers


----------



## N.magh (8 mo ago)

Hi All, A few weeks ago I asked regarding request to have no further stay waived and a few of you made suggestions. I spoke with an agent and they said they stopped doing those requests because they always got rejected and that the only way is for a medical condition that prevents flying or for something like the Russia and Ukraine war. From your experience is this true? There is civil unrest in our country and we do have partner visa being accessed... What would you advice be?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

N.magh said:


> Hi All, A few weeks ago I asked regarding request to have no further stay waived and a few of you made suggestions. I spoke with an agent and they said they stopped doing those requests because they always got rejected and that the only way is for a medical condition that prevents flying or for something like the Russia and Ukraine war. From your experience is this true? There is civil unrest in our country and we do have partner visa being accessed... What would you advice be?


Agent maybe right as you need to substantiate your waiver application. Back then, Covid was a valid reason, but what would that be now?
Having said that it costs nothing for you to apply, so you could give it a shot with some solid reason behind your waiver request.


----------



## djaiy (May 6, 2021)

Hi
I have applied for my parents visa as a group application

Got my mother visa but father one is still in further assessment

How much time it will get the other application to get finalised?

and its chances of grant?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

djaiy said:


> Hi
> I have applied for my parents visa as a group application
> 
> Got my mother visa but father one is still in further assessment
> ...


It’s usually this way
No one can predict as to the number of days
In my parents case, there was a gap of a month between the 2 grants
Cheers


----------



## djaiy (May 6, 2021)

NB said:


> It’s usually this way
> No one can predict as to the number of days
> In my parents case, there was a gap of a month between the 2 grants
> Cheers





NB said:


> It’s usually this way
> No one can predict as to the number of days
> In my parents case, there was a gap of a month between the 2 grants
> Cheers


thanks
and what about outcome prediction?
attached same documents for both application.
thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

djaiy said:


> thanks
> and what about outcome prediction?
> attached same documents for both application.
> thanks


The chances of refusal are low if there is no adverse information with DHA
How much validity visa have you applied for ?
Cheers


----------



## djaiy (May 6, 2021)

NB said:


> The chances of refusal are low if there is no adverse information with DHA
> How much validity visa have you applied for ?
> Cheers


3 months
thanks


----------



## siddique.mohsin (2 mo ago)

I applied for 600 Tourist visa on 10-Oct-22 , but there is still no response. 
Does any body know how much time is normally taking for a tourist visa now a days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddique.mohsin said:


> I applied for 600 Tourist visa on 10-Oct-22 , but there is still no response.
> Does any body know how much time is normally taking for a tourist visa now a days.


It’s all over the place
Some are getting it in a week, some are waiting for months
Even couple’s timeline are very different in some cases
The main focus of DHA right now is in issuing work and PR visas for offshore applicants 
Cheers


----------



## bezmam (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi @NB, 
I lodged a visitor visa ( Tourist stream -3 months) for my mother on the 3rd of Dec 2022. I have not heard back. My mother should arrive before Jan 18 as we are expecting our baby on this day. I called 131881 but had no luck with the status update. Do you have any suggestions/contact numbers to call? 

many thanks 
B


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bezmam said:


> Hi @NB,
> I lodged a visitor visa ( Tourist stream -3 months) for my mother on the 3rd of Dec 2022. I have not heard back. My mother should arrive before Jan 18 as we are expecting our baby on this day. I called 131881 but had no luck with the status update. Do you have any suggestions/contact numbers to call?
> 
> many thanks
> B


Frankly you applied very late 
Once you knew the date, you should have applied at least 3 months earlier
Anyways , Try social media like Facebook and Twitter
Try the feedback form on the DHA website
Cheers


----------



## bezmam (Mar 3, 2019)

NB said:


> Frankly you applied very late
> Once you knew the date, you should have applied at least 3 months earlier
> Anyways , Try social media like Facebook and Twitter
> Try the feedback form on the DHA website
> Cheers


Thanks @NB


----------

